# Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD



## Michi26206 (26. Juni 2009)

*Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi @ all,

hier wart vielleicht auch schon auf der Suche anch einer Lüftersteuerung, die einige Optionen haben soll, welche die meisten standart Lüftersteuerungen nicht besitzen. So ging es mir auch. 

Nun will ich mir selber eine Lüftersteuerung entwickeln. Zum einen wegen der Freude an der Elektronik und zum anderen das Projekt so zu meistern das ich (und evtl. andere) damit zufireden sind. Vielleicht möcht eich auch die eine oder andere Lüftersteuerung verkaufen. Mal schaun, Ihr könnte ja bescheid geben, wenn Interesse besteht 

So zur Steuerung ansich:



1x 5,25" Schacht
LC-Display (LCD) inkl. Hintergrundbeleuchtung ("ausschaltbar", evtl. dimmbar, Farbe noch nicht festgelegt)
5-6 Kanäle, evtl. je Kanal ein Temperatursensor (Kanäle jeweils kompatibel zu 3 poligen Lüftern)
Warnton bei zu hoher Temperatur (Temperatur einstellbar, evtl. abschaltbar)
Temperaturanzeige
Automatic-Mode (Lüfter werden mit Temperatur geregelt, evtl. für jeden Kanal getrent einstellbar; evtl. mit Manuell-Mode mischbar d.h. Lüfter 1 Automatic-Mode, Lüfter 2 Manuell-Mode usw.)
Manuell-Mode (Lüfter laufen bei fester Drezahl, evtl. für jeden Kanal getrent einstellbar; evtl. mit Automatic-Mode mischbar d.h. Lüfter 1 Automatic-Mode, Lüfter 2 Manuell-Mode usw.)
Warnton bei zu geringer bzw. keiner Drezahl (evtl. abschaltbar)
Drezahlanzeige
Legende: grün = wird vorhanden sein; orange = wird evtl. vorhanden sein; rot = im Thread durch User abgelehnt

zur Kentniss genommen und für "überlegungswert" gehalten:


> - such dir bitte spannungswandler aus die genug aushalten. dann kannst du vlt. auch noch einen pumpen modus einbauen


Was haltet Ihr von den Funktionen? Habt Ihr Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Ideen, Wünsche? Postet einfach, alles ist wilkommen. 

*Hier geht´s aktuell weiter: klick*


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*

bist du seeeehr bewandert in elektronikkenntnissen???

wenn nicht kannst du dir zumindest das Display schonmal abschminken...

ansonsten kannst du dich schonmal drauf einstellen, das das ding auf jeden teurer wird als käufliche sachen

viel glück wünsch ich trotzdem


----------



## Michi26206 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*



exa schrieb:


> bist du seeeehr bewandert in elektronikkenntnissen???
> 
> wenn nicht kannst du dir zumindest das Display schonmal abschminken...
> 
> ansonsten kannst du dich schonmal drauf einstellen, das das ding auf jeden teurer wird als käufliche sachen



Das es teuerer wird ist mir klar. Dafür ist sie halt auch (fast) perfekt 

zu den Elektronikkentnissen: ich bin davon überzeugt, das ich das mit dem Display hinbekomme


----------



## JOJO (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*

Display kein Problem, Steuerung kein Problem, Programm kein Problem. 

Teuer!? Na ja, vielleicht beim Prototypen. In der Serie wirds dann nur noch ein paar Euro kosten...

Solltest Dir nur im vorhinein Gedanken über das Display machen. Dann noch, die Bedienung (Sensortasten), Temperaturaufnahme mit PTC oder NTC.

Alternativ bietet sich dann noch der PC selbst an, eine I/O Karte und ein bischen an Software!

Du kannst Dir zum testen mal hier ein Programm herunterladen. Hier kann Du erst einmal Deine Gedanken zuende denken und ausprobieren.

Produkte 

(ProfiLab4 unter Download)

Ebenso gehts mit Sprint Layout usw. Habe diese Programme in Vollversion seit Ewigkeiten...

Sind zwar nur Demo Programme, geht aber


----------



## Michi26206 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*

Hm... ma schaun nutze bis jetzt Eagle und zur Programmierung Basecom-AVR bzw. PonyProg2000
Für Temperatur nehm ich nen LM75

Durch den Thread hier hoffe ich auch das ich n paar Anregungen wie man es besser machen könnte (wie andere Steuerungen) bzw. was mit rein sollte.

Werde nacher/morgen mal n kleines Demo Programm für das LCD machen. Und n Video davon bei YouTube hochladen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*

Eine integration in ein oder zwei 5,25" Schächte wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, niemand möchte zigtausend Geräte auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben.

Ähnlich dem NZXT-Sentry: http://www.likecool.com/Gear/Desktop/NZXT Sentry LX Fan Controller/NZXT-Sentry-LX-Fan-Controller.jpg

Gruß und viel Erfolg!

KILLTHIS


----------



## tobi757 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*

Die Zalman MFC-2 sollte auch deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen ...


----------



## FadeOfReality (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Die Zalman MFC-2 sollte auch deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen ...



ich glaube du hast nicht mitbekommen dass er das aus spass selber entwickeln will 

ich find die idee super! 
kannst ja nV´s Tegra verwenden  dann kannst auch 1080p sachen auf dem display abspielen 

na ernsthaft die funktionen die du vor hast fehlen mir eh bei jeder lüfter steuerung find ich

achso such dir bitte spannungswandler aus die genug aushalten.. dann kannst du vlt. auch noch einen pumpen modus einbauen

und display verwend vlt. nicht so ein hässliches wie das aquaduct von aquacomputer

"kleines" lcds gibts recht günstig


----------



## tobi757 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*

Achso hab gepennt


----------



## Michi26206 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Eine integration in ein oder zwei 5,25" Schächte wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, niemand möchte zigtausend Geräte auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben.



war für mich klar. nehm es mal mit in die Liste auf



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> kannst ja nV´s Tegra verwenden  dann kannst auch 1080p sachen auf dem display abspielen


abgelehnt 


FadeOfReality schrieb:


> achso such dir bitte spannungswandler aus die genug aushalten.. dann kannst du vlt. auch noch einen pumpen modus einbauen


da war ich auch schon am überlegen. ma schaun ob sich noch mehr melden.

Schlagt mal noch n paar Sachen vor, dann mach cih mal ne Umfrage was die andern davon halten


----------



## Michi26206 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung*

So nun spricht das Display:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr von zusätzlichen Temperatursensoren? Also welche die keine Lüfter ansprechen, sondern nur abgefargt bzw. angezeigt werden können.


----------



## Schenklklopfer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

interessantes Projekt. Wie weit bist denn damit schon?

Wie willst die Front gestalten?


----------



## Michi26206 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hab bis jetzt mal das Menü zu ca. 50% fertig fehlen noch auswahlmöglichkeiten.

Frot wird evtl. so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kleiner Kreis ist n Taster der große Runde n Drehrahd mit Tasterfunktion, das große Rechteck soll das LCD darstellen

und das Menü ist bis jetzt mal so geplant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

interessantes Projekt, bin mal gespannt was am ende raus kommt


----------



## fpsJunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

die idee finde ich sehr gut.
nur würde ich nicht nur 3 kanäle machen. 5 oder so sind viel besser. sowas würden sich dann ja auch nur echte zocker kaufen, die habe fast immer mehr als 3 lüfter im gehäuse.
wenn du es kannst, solltest du noch eine spezielle funktion für tricool-lüfter machen. die laufen nämlich nur mit min. 5 V an. so dass beim pc start z.b. 7V uf die lüfter geh und dann auf das eingestellte wieder runter.
ansosnten finde ich die sache echt gut


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

also temperatursensoren find ich nur sinnvoll,wenn die lüfter damit auch gesteuert werden.ich würde vielleicht einen temperatursensoren einbauen,mit dem wahlweise kein,einer,zwei oder alle drei lüfter gesteuert werden.das find ich am sinnvollste.achja und wieviel watt werden dann pro kanal zur verfügung stehen?


----------



## Michi26206 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

im Moment sind für jeden Kanal (im Moment 4) je 1 Temperatursensor + 1 zusätzlicher geplant. Steuerung kann man auswählen: Temperatur - Manuell (wahrschenblich sogar für jeden Kanal extra)

@PC-freak: könntest du mir evtl. nähere Infos zu diesen Lüftern zukommen lassen? Habe mir auch schon überlegt die min. Spannung einstellbar (für jeden Kanal) zu machen, da wäre das dann mit drin.

@MetallSimon: im Moment sind 20W je Kanal angepeilt. Kann dir allerdings noch nicht genaueres sagen.

Sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## Schenklklopfer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

wow. wenn du wirklich 20W anpeilst geht da ja richtig was 

Habe mal nen x-beliebigen Billiglüfter mit LED´s (steht kein Hersteller drauf) aus meiner Hardwarekiste angeschaut und da standen 3,4 W drauf


----------



## Bigyeti (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Das Problem mit dem Lüfteranlaufen könnte man umgehen, in dem du einbaust, dass beim Start die Lüftersteuerung 12 Volt ausgibt und nach ein 1-2 Sek sich auf die gewünschte Drehzahl runterregelt.


----------



## Animaniac (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Sehr interessantes Projekt, habe ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht, sowas selbst zu bauen. Alternativ bin ich Momentan aber auf die Skythe Server Regelung ausgewichen weil solch ein Projekt viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt.
Drei Lüfter finde ich auch ein bisschen wenig. Für den Prototypen OK aber für ein evtl. späteres Update sollten es schon so 5 - 6 sein. Der Mehraufwand von 3 auf 6 Lüfter sollte sich in Grenzen halten. Die Temperatursensoren spielen keine so große Rolle, ich habe mit der Skythe Server die Erfahrung gemacht, dass vier T-Sensoren schon mehr als genug sind. Bei sechs Lüftern würden sich drei Sensoren denk ich mal anbieten, wobei jeder Sensor für die Regelung zweier Lüfter zuständig ist.
Das ganze System würde ich in Modulbauweise auslegen, sodass ein zusätzlicher Lüfter in der Software nur durch eine Ergänzung der Laufvariablen für die Kontrolle der einzelnen Lüfter ergänzt werden muss. Sprich im Hauptmenü eine fortlaufende Nummerierung von 1 - n (n: Anzahl der Lüfter) über die man dann in das Konfigurationsmenü des jeweilen Lüfters gelangt.
Was evtl. noch interessant wäre, ist die Ansteuerung über ein PWM Signal. Soweit ich weiß, ist der Programmieraufwand dafür nicht all zu aufwendig.
Ansosnten ne coole Sache, vielleicht finden sich ja auch hier im Forum noch Leute die sich an dem Projekt beteiligen würden. Ich würde mich anbieten an der ein oder anderen Stelle ein wenig aktiv zu werden. Als angehender Maschinenbauer sind meine Programmierkenntnisses jedoch nicht sehr weitreichend aber was die Elektrik angeht, sollte ich da schon ein wenig helfen können.


----------



## Michi26206 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

das genze läuft über PWM. Da ich einen Microcontroller verwende muss dieser auch die entsprechenen PWM Ausgänge haben. (Software PWM ist nicht so toll)

Ich könnte höchstens sagen, das die Dimmfunktion der Hintergrundbeleuchtung wegfällt, dann könnten es theoretisch 6 Kanäle werden.

@Bigyeti: so habe ich es mittlerweile auch geplant

Was meinen die anderen zu den Temeratursensoren?

kurzes OT: Wie mach ich hier ne Umfrage?


----------



## Schenklklopfer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ich bin nach wie vor begeistert!

Das mit den Temperatursensoren, die keine Lüfter steuern, find ich unsinn.
Das wäre nur unnötiger Kabelsalat... es sei denn, diese sind optional, also man kann sie abstecken!

Ich weiß nicht, wie das umsetzbar ist, aber ne idee ist es!

Freue mich auf weitere Neuigkeiten!

LG


----------



## Michi26206 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

gut dan halte ich mal fest:


5-6 Kanäle allerdings nur 3 Tempsensoren (die 3 müssen sowiso erst mal unter gebracht werden)
keine Dimmfunktion der LCD Hintergrundbeleuchtung
was meinen die andern?


----------



## JOJO (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Fasse mal zusammen


1x 5,25" Schacht (alternativ 2 x 5,25")
LC-Display (LCD) inkl. Hintergrundbeleuchtung ("ausschaltbar", evtl. dimmbar, Farbe noch nicht festgelegt)
Vielleicht eines in Blau mit weißer Schrift!?

5-6 Kanäle, evtl. je Kanal ein Temperatursensor (Kanäle jeweils kompatibel zu 3 poligen Lüftern)
Würde eher zu 8 Kanälen tendieren, da mehr Möglichkeiten. Ebenso wäre eine wahlweise PWM in Betracht zu ziehen.

Warnton bei zu hoher Temperatur (Temperatur einstellbar, evtl. abschaltbar)
Gut, mit Kanalanzeige auf Display.

Temperaturanzeige
Gut, Step by Step oder auch durchlaufend.

Automatic-Mode (Lüfter werden mit Temperatur geregelt, evtl. für jeden Kanal getrent einstellbar; evtl. mit Manuell-Mode mischbar d.h. Lüfter 1 Automatic-Mode, Lüfter 2 Manuell-Mode usw.)
Jepp

Manuell-Mode (Lüfter laufen bei fester Drezahl, evtl. für jeden Kanal getrent einstellbar; evtl. mit Automatic-Mode mischbar d.h. Lüfter 1 Automatic-Mode, Lüfter 2 Manuell-Mode usw.)
Jepp

Warnton bei zu geringer bzw. keiner Drezahl (evtl. abschaltbar)
In Kombination mit Temperatur

Drezahlanzeige
Jepp

Dann würde noch fehlen, 

Wahlmodus Wasserkühlung, Luft, Mischbetrieb, Durchflussmessung, Störung, Wasserverlust


----------



## Michi26206 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



JOJO schrieb:


> Vielleicht eines in Blau mit weißer Schrift!?


ja war bis jetzt vorgesehen



JOJO schrieb:


> 5-6 Kanäle, evtl. je Kanal ein Temperatursensor (Kanäle jeweils kompatibel zu 3 poligen Lüftern)
> Würde eher zu 8 Kanälen tendieren, da mehr Möglichkeiten. Ebenso wäre eine wahlweise PWM in Betracht zu ziehen.


uff... 8 sind ja ne ganze Menge. Da wird der PCB auch ganz schöön groß und die kosten steigen auch nochmal ganz schön. Weiß nicht ob das wirklcih benötigt wird bzw. rentabel ist.  Möchte ja möglichst alle die Interesse haben ansprechen



JOJO schrieb:


> Dann würde noch fehlen,
> 
> Wahlmodus Wasserkühlung, Luft, Mischbetrieb, Durchflussmessung, Störung, Wasserverlust



würde mir schon mehrfach empfohlen WaKü auch mit einzu beziehen. Da ich selber aber doch keine gekauft habe wäre ich auf jemanden angeweisen, der mir sagen kann wie ein Duchflussmesser den Durchfluss ausgbiebt bzw. für die Wassertemperatur.

Störung war bis jetzt für Lüfte rund Temperatursensoren vorgesehen könnte daher erweiter werden. Wahlmodus ist denk ich mal auch nicht so wild.

Wasserverlust setzt entweder Wasserdruckmesser vorraus oder eben den Durchflussmesser (Alarmwert für Wasserverlust einstellbar)

Mal ne andere Frage was wäre für euch ein annehmbarer Preis, wenn die Steuerung/Regelung diesen Funktionsumfang bringen würde.

Was anderes: Wei wichtig ist euch die Unterstützung von 4 Poligen Lüftern (z.B. CPU Lüfter, die das PWM Signal direkt bekommen) bzw. wie viel wäre euch die Mehrpreis wert? Alle Kanäle oder nur eine Anzahl?


----------



## JOJO (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

uff... 8 sind ja ne ganze Menge. Da wird der PCB auch ganz schöön groß und die kosten steigen auch nochmal ganz schön. Weiß nicht ob das wirklcih benötigt wird bzw. rentabel ist. Möchte ja möglichst alle die Interesse haben ansprechen...

*PCB wird nicht größer werden. Ob nun 5 - 6 oder 8 x I/O...
*
Würde mir schon mehrfach empfohlen WaKü auch mit einzu beziehen. Da ich selber aber doch keine gekauft habe wäre ich auf jemanden angeweisen, der mir sagen kann wie ein Duchflussmesser den Durchfluss ausgbiebt bzw. für die Wassertemperatur.

Wasserverlust setzt entweder Wasserdruckmesser vorraus oder eben den Durchflussmesser (Alarmwert für Wasserverlust einstellbar)

*Inkrementalgeber für die Drehzahl WP, Anlegethermometer für die Temperatur und Füllstandssensor oder Feuchtedetektor.*


Mal ne andere Frage was wäre für euch ein annehmbarer Preis, wenn die Steuerung/Regelung diesen Funktionsumfang bringen würde.

*10 Euro incl. Verpackung und Einbau*

Was anderes: Wie wichtig ist euch die Unterstützung von 4 Poligen Lüftern (z.B. CPU Lüfter, die das PWM Signal direkt bekommen) bzw. wie viel wäre euch die Mehrpreis wert? Alle Kanäle oder nur eine Anzahl? 

Sehr wichtig, denn dann kann die Kiste mal richtig ruhig gestellt werden...

*Denke mal, 50 - 60 Euronen sollte es schon Wert sein*


----------



## MetallSimon (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

also ich würde sagen,dass 5 kanäle reichen sollten aber dann halt mit ner hohen leistung.also so dass man dann auch 2 lüfter pro kanal benutzen kann(weil wer z.B ne wakü hat und nen quadradiator,der verwendet sicherlich die gleichen lüfter,womit dann auch 2 an einen kanal gehängt werden könnten).und bei nem durchflussensor muss man dann halt kuken,weil das signal als lüfterumdrehungen ausgegeben wird. also der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor Bach DFS 1/25io Transparent G3/8" AG - Highflow 71048 hat z.B. 1000 pulse pro liter


----------



## Michi26206 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



JOJO schrieb:


> uff... 8 sind ja ne ganze Menge. Da wird der PCB auch ganz schöön groß und die kosten steigen auch nochmal ganz schön. Weiß nicht ob das wirklcih benötigt wird bzw. rentabel ist. Möchte ja möglichst alle die Interesse haben ansprechen...
> 
> *PCB wird nicht größer werden. Ob nun 5 - 6 oder 8 x I/O...*



es geht ja nicht nur um die Anschlüsse, der Kanal muss ja auch Hardwaremäßig einstellbar sein 




JOJO schrieb:


> Würde mir schon mehrfach empfohlen WaKü auch mit einzu beziehen. Da ich selber aber doch keine gekauft habe wäre ich auf jemanden angeweisen, der mir sagen kann wie ein Duchflussmesser den Durchfluss ausgbiebt bzw. für die Wassertemperatur.
> 
> Wasserverlust setzt entweder Wasserdruckmesser vorraus oder eben den Durchflussmesser (Alarmwert für Wasserverlust einstellbar)
> 
> *Inkrementalgeber für die Drehzahl WP, Anlegethermometer für die Temperatur und Füllstandssensor oder Feuchtedetektor.*


Ja das da Impulse rauskommen dachte ich mir schon aber weiveile?
Sind es überall 1000/l wie MetallSimon sagte?


Werde mich jetzt mal auf 6 Kanäle je 20W beschränken. Irgendwelche Einwände?


----------



## MetallSimon (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



Michi26206 schrieb:


> Ja das da Impulse rauskommen dachte ich mir schon aber weiveile?
> Sind es überall 1000/l wie MetallSimon sagte?
> 
> Werde mich jetzt mal auf 6 Kanäle je 20W beschränken. Irgendwelche Einwände?


ja 6 kanäle mit je 20W sind schon echt viel also das reicht auf alle fälle.
und die durchflussensoren haben meist alle unterschiedliche impulse
(Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161 hat 169 Impulsen pro Liter;Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) 71045 hat 256 Impulse pro Liter.....)also da müsstest man es dann halt so einstellen,das man einen regelbereich von c.a.100-1000 impulsen pro liter hat und das dann je nach gerät einstellen kann.
achja und wird die steuerung dann mit einem internen usb kabel mit dem pc verbunden?(man könnte es ja so machen,dass man an der steuerung selbst nur ein großes display hat und die einstellung alle mit nem kleinem programm einstellt oder wäre das zu kompliziert?)


----------



## Michi26206 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> achja und wird die steuerung dann mit einem internen usb kabel mit dem pc verbunden?(man könnte es ja so machen,dass man an der steuerung selbst nur ein großes display hat und die einstellung alle mit nem kleinem programm einstellt oder wäre das zu kompliziert?)



xD das habe ich mir auch überlegt. Allerdings ist das mit USB ne echt harte Nuß. Aber nachdem die nachfrage wohl da ist, kann ich ja mal schaun.

Allerdings könnte ich mir denken das das ganze dan ganz schön im Preis steigt. Kann aber nichts genaues sagen.


----------



## Schenklklopfer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ganz ehrlich der ganze schnickschnack mit wasserkühlung und usb-steuerung ist für mich Persönlich unnütz. Ebenso wie die Unterstützung 4-poliger Lüfter. Wenn das ganze den preis stark anhebt, werde ich das nicht kaufen, weil ich es ja eh nicht benötige!

!Das ist meine Meinung! Also bitte jetzt nicht über mich herfallen!

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen zwei versionen zu bauen?
Eine die den ganzen "schnickschnack" kann und
Eine die sich auf "normale" (3-pol) Lüfter beschränkt und ohne USB-Steuerung zurechtkommt?


----------



## Michi26206 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



Schenklklopfer schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen zwei versionen zu bauen?
> Eine die den ganzen "schnickschnack" kann und
> Eine die sich auf "normale" (3-pol) Lüfter beschränkt und ohne USB-Steuerung zurechtkommt?



darauf wird es, wenn es teuer, wird auch raus laufen.

Allerdings hat heir noch keiner davon gesprochen, dass überhaupt USB mit rein kommt. Es wurde dannach gefragt und ich habe gesagt, ich schaue mal.

Gruß Michi26206

PS: 4-Pol unterstützung wird evtl. über Adapter realisiert => "Upgrade"


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ja ich glaub das ist die beste lösung,wenn man erstmal ein grundgerüst ohne den ganzen schnikschnak hat und da dann mit ner erweiterung(noch ne platine oder so,die man dann da ransteckt?)das alles hinzufügen kann.
gibts eigentlich schon irgendwelche pläne für nen prototypen oder so?


----------



## Michi26206 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

pläne gibts keine gibt allerdings schon nen "Prototyp" der auf ner Entwicklungsplatine aufgebaut ist^^

Werde nacher mal noch den Cod fertig erweitern denn heut ist der Encoder (das Rad zum Drehen) gekommen.

Wenn ich Lust habe, zeichne ich nacher mal was 



MetallSimon schrieb:


> ja ich glaub das ist die beste lösung,wenn man erstmal ein grundgerüst ohne den ganzen schnikschnak hat und da dann mit ner erweiterung(noch ne platine oder so,die man dann da ransteckt?)das alles hinzufügen kann.
> gibts eigentlich schon irgendwelche pläne für nen prototypen oder so?



hab ich mir auch schon überlegt weiß allerdings noch nciht ganz wie ich das mit der Befestigung machen soll etc.

Gruß

PS: Ich meld mich nacher dann mal wenn der Encoder dran ist.


----------



## Animaniac (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Also 6 Kanäle mit jeweils 20W sollten wohl jeden zufrieden stellen. Das währen dann mindestens 12 Lüfter . Wem das nicht reicht, der braucht sich zwecks Lautstärke auch keine Gedanken mehr über eine Regelung machen.

Für die ganzen Features, die die Regelung in der momentan maximalen Ausbaustufe haben wird, sind 60€ denk ich mal nen angemessener Preis. Wenn das ganze dann noch in einem soliden 3,5" Schacht mit optisch ansprechender Blende daher kommt, perfekt.

Die Regelung komplett über USB und eine kleine Software zu steuern, ist ja mal richtig geil. Der Mehraufwand hierfür ist allerdings erheblich, würde sich aber meiner Meinung nach Lohnen.

Zwei Varianten, mit verschiedenen Ausstattungen, sollten kein Problem sein, wenn man das High End Modell nimmt und einfach alles weglässt, was nicht benötigt wird.

Für den 3,5" Schacht und die Blende könnte ich, wenn ich ein grobes Layout bekommen würde, ein 3d CAD Modell erstellen, dann kann man sich mal ein Bild machen wie das ganze in fertig mal ausschauen könnte.


----------



## Michi26206 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo zusammen,

hat doch etwas gedauert 

Dafür ist jetzt der komplete Manuelleteil der Steuerung implementiert.
Im Menü (beim schwarzen * im gelben Rechteck) kann man nun für jeden Kanal den Lüfter in 255 (ein/aus mitgezählt) Stufen einstellen.

Beim roten * im gelben Rechteck kann man noch die maximale Temperatur im Automatic-Mode einstellen. (bei der Quasi der Lüfter auf 100% läuft, nach dieser Temperatur regelt er dann auch runter; Regel intervall ist aber noch nicht festgelegt)

Hier noch das Update vom Menü:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar Updats:

- Temperatur des Temperaturalarms einstellbar (ohne Komma z.B. 42°C, 36°C)
- Temperatureinstellung pro Kanal im Automatic-Modus (Temperatur = max. Temperatur; bei dieser dreht der Lüfter mit 100%)

@Animaniac Danke für das Angebot ich werde wahrscheinlcih darauf zurück kommen 

Gruß Michi26206

PS: Noch Anregungen oder Wünsche?


----------



## Michi26206 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

So meine Damen und Herren,

es gab wieder ein Update:

Lüfter ist im Moment komplett im Manuell-Mode verwendbar. Platinen für Temperatursensoren sind bestellt sowie die Sensoren selbst. Dürften im laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen kommen.

Um euch schon einen Vorgeschmack zu bieten habe ich mal ein Demoprogramm zum Ausprobieren des Lüftersteuerungsmenüs (sowie es im Moment ist) geschreiben. Wenn Ihr nen Bug findet, meldet euch bitte.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme etwas Feedback.

Gruß Michi26206


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

boa also das ist schon echt gut
aber wenn man bei der modiwahl auf manuell klickt,dann kann man von 0-255 einstellen.was is das dann??kann man da dann die lüfterspannung einstellen?


----------



## Schenklklopfer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ich finde es auch absolut Super!

Das mit den 255 Schritten hab ich schon mal wo gelesen; also 0 entschpricht 0% also Lüfter aus, und 255 entspricht 100% Leistung, sprich volle Leistung.

LG


----------



## Michi26206 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



Michi26206 schrieb:


> Im Menü kann man nun für jeden Kanal den Lüfter in 255 (ein/aus mitgezählt) Stufen einstellen.



ja genau. Habe ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben. (Beim Release werde ich natürlich ne Beschreibung beilegen) Wenn sonst noch Frage offen sind gebt einfach bescheid.

Werde wahrscheinlich heute dann mal den Temperatur- und Drehzahlalarm implementieren und morgen dann das Update posten.

Gruß Michi26206


----------



## Michi26206 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit dazu. Oben angegebene Veränderungen sind eingebaut allerdings habe ich das Demo-Programm noch nicht aktualisiert.

Hier mal die aktuellen Funktionen:



2 Zeiliges beleuchtetets LCD mit 16 Zeichen
1 Taster, 1 Encoder (Drehschalter) zum navigieren durch das Menü
6 voneinander unabhänige Kanäle je 20W (außer bei Temerpatur, da sind 2 Kanäle zusammengefasst)
3 Temperatursensoren
Manuell- und Automatic Mode (Manuell: jeder Lüfter in 255 Stufen  einstellbar; Automatic: je 2 Lüfter werden durch einen Temperatursensor geregelt, max. Temperatur einstellbar [max. Temperatur = Lüfter dreht auf 100%])
Alarm bei zu geringer Drehzahl und zu hoher Temperatur (Temperatur einstellbar)
Temperatursensoren abfragbar, Drehzahlen abfragbar
 
Habe auch mal die Komponeten zusammen geschrieben. Im Moment liegt die Steuerung (kein SMD; 4Pol. Molex Lüfter werden nur über Adapter unterstützt) bei ca.* 60€* (nur grober Richtwert). Da das einiges an "Schotter" ist hab ich hier noch n paar Ideen wo man Sparen könnte:


Summer (Alarmsignal) statt 90dB 83dB nehmen = 2,25€
statt Encoder (Drehschalter) - 3 Taster = 2,99€
Leistung (10W) je Kanal senken = 0,10€ je Kanal

Ich außer evtl. dem Summer halte ich nichts davon . Was meint Ihr? Hat wer noch Ideen wo man sparen könnte bzw. was sagt Ihr überhaupt dazu?

Gruß

edit: Gibts eigentlich jemand von euch, der Interesse an so einer Steuerung hätte?


----------



## Schenklklopfer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Den leiseren Summer zu verwenden, finde ich sinnvoll!

Ich kann nur bestätigen, was ich schon mal gesagt habe; wenn die Steuerung fertig ist, werde ich eine nehmen!

by the way: mir ist was durch den kopf gegeistert; was passiert, wenn die Steuerung kaputt gehen sollte (ohne fremdeinwirkung)? gibst du so was wie Garantie?

Gruß


----------



## Michi26206 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

das ist schön zu hören^^

Das ist ne gute Frage.

Im moment sieht es so aus: 
- Die Steuerung muss zu mir (Versand zahlt der Besitzer) 
- Dann werde ich schaun was los ist. Dannach entscheide ich ob es wirtschaftlich ist oder nicht. 
- Wenn ja: Die Bauteile besorgen und tauschen. (bis zu einem Bestimmten Wert [den ich noch nicht festlegen will], gehen diese Kosten auf meine Kappe. Was darüber ist auf die des Besitzers)
- Versand der Steuerung an den Besitzer (auf meine Kosten)

Aber genaueres lass ich noch von mir hören


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hm... ich würde gerne mal Bilder des Prototypen sehen, das wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## firewalker2k (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



Michi26206 schrieb:


> Im Menü (beim schwarzen * im gelben Rechteck) kann man nun für jeden Kanal den Lüfter in 255 (ein/aus mitgezählt) Stufen einstellen.



Evtl. wäre es hier auch einfacher, wenn man statt den unterschiedlichen Stufen einfach direkt die Spannung eingeben könnte, oder? Also z.B. von 0-12V in 0,1V-Schritten.

Aber respekt.. Interessantes Projekt


----------



## Michi26206 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

das das ganze in 0,1 V Schritten geregelt wird, erfordert noch einiges an Rechenaufwand. Zudem ist es in 255 Schritten feiner einzustellen. Daher würde ich es bei dieser Einstellung belassen. Es wäre allerdings evtl. möglich das ganze als Balken darstellen zulassen. Wenn Ihr das wollt.


Eigentlich ist es kein richtiger Prototyp. Nur ne Art "Entwicklungsaufbau" zum testen. Werde allerdings die nächsten Tage das ganze nochmal auf einem Steckbrett aufbaun. Da gibts dann auch Bilder.

Hier mal Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau. Sorry für die Teilweise miese Qualität abe rich glaub die Cam hat nen Schuss^^


Gruß


----------



## MetallSimon (20. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

wie sihts denn zur zeit aus mit dem ding?


----------



## Michi26206 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

joa. im moment hab ich ne "Zwangsruhepause" da ich noch auf n paar Bauteile warte. Platinen für die Temperatursensoren sind gekommen. Da ich gestern aber erst aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin hatte ich noch keine Zeit weiter zumachen. Werde mich melden wenn die Bauteile da sind bzw. wenn die Temperaturermittlung funktioniert.

Zum "Standpunkt" des Projekt:


Drehzahlerkennung fehlt noch
Temperatur fehlt noch
dynamsiche Reglung im Automatic-Mode fehlt noch

sonst ist im Moment alles soweit mit drin.


----------



## Speed-E (20. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Nette Projekt!

Meinst du die Spawas halten auch 30Watt pro Kanal aus? Wegen meinen Lüftern am Radiator.

Kann die Steuerung Lüfter kicken, also startet mit etwas höherer Spannung und regelt dann runter?



MfG Speed-E


----------



## Michi26206 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Nette Projekt!
> 
> Meinst du die Spawas halten auch 30Watt pro Kanal aus? Wegen meinen Lüftern am Radiator.
> 
> ...



nein. hält keine 30W aus. Aber ich kann es so machen das sie 30W verkraftet.

Ja sie kann "kicken". Steht auch irgwendwo.

so wie sich das anhört bis du jemand der einiges an Kühlutensielien hat. Hättest du noch ein paar Tipps bzw. Verbesserungsvörschläge?


----------



## Speed-E (20. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

30 Watt müssten auch für eine Pumpe reichen.  

Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts ein.

Sieht echt perfekt aus.


----------



## MetallSimon (31. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

und wie siehts momentan aus??kannste mal nen paar bilder machen??


----------



## Der Dudelsack (31. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Ich hätte eventuell auch interesse an einem Exemplar.
Warte noch auf ein paar Bilder.

Ich hätte gerne eine schwarze Front!


----------



## Michi26206 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

im moment hat sich noch nichts getan. der chip ist erst heute gekommen. ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich gleich dazu komme. ist gerade etwas hektisch.
Desweiteren warte ich noch auf nen neuen Programmer. Damit ich den Chip schnelelr machen kann.


----------



## ngi (1. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Wie sieht es denn mal mit nem Schaltplan aus? Würde mich brennend interessieren. 
Oder ist das Top-Secret?


----------



## Michi26206 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

nö ist es nicht. Allerdings habe ich kein passendes Programm dazu. Habe noch Eagle "lite" da ist die Größe begrenzt.


----------



## ngi (1. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Naja, EAGLE Light sollte für das Projekt ausreichen. uC, Treiber, Display, Temp-Sensor, ISP-Con und Tastergeraffel sollte noch auf eine Schaltplanseite gehen. Insbesondere wenn du die Peripherie modular aufbaust und immer die Netze ordentlich benennst.
Sollte das nicht reichen, dann schau dir mal Target3001 an. Einschränkung in der Freeware sind dort 400Pins/Pads und max 2 Layer.


----------



## Michi26206 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

naja muss ich mal schaun. wollte da eigentlich kein "Open-Project" machen.

Gruß

PS: Die Idee mit dem Aufteilen ist gut. Als Schaltplan reichts.


----------



## Michi26206 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

so. sorry Leute das Ihr so lange nichts mehr gehört habt.

Der Programme rist gekommen funktioniert aber leider nicht. D.h. iich muss ihn erst wieder umtauschen.

Ich habe allerdings etwas den Prototypaufbau verfeinert. Bilder gibt es Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ich will mal bilder
ist doch schon nichtmehr anfang nächster woche.


----------



## Michi26206 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ups. das hab ich ja ganz verschwitzt. Sorry Leute. Morgen gibt es Bilder muss sie noch von der Cam tun.

Geht zurzeit etwas hektisch zu bei mir. Dauert also leider noch.

edit: hier die Bilder. Ein Bild vom Programmer werde ich auch noch nachreichen

edit2: Das "Drehrad" ist etwas zugroß da werde ich ein anderes verwenden. Ansonsten seht ihr auf den anderen Bildern den Leistungsteil.


----------



## Folterknecht (20. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo Michi26206!

Echt klasse Projekt was Du da am laufen hast 

Ich war vor kurzem selber auf der Suche nach einer Lüftersteurung. Anfangs war ich auf eine mit Display aus. Da haben mit persönlich am besten die Varianten von Zalman ZM-MFC2 bzw. ZM-MFC3 gefallen. Wobei die MFC2 angeblich ein Problem hat, was Ablesbarkeit aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen betrifft. Daran leiden laut den vielen Reviews die ich gelesen habe anscheinend fast 50% aller Steuerungen am Markt. Also unbedingt drauf achten  .

Das Display sollte meiner Meinung nach keine kunterbunte Lichterorgel sein. 

Die ZM-MFC3 ist es nicht geworden da sie nur 4 Kanäle hat und ich mir nicht wirklich sicher war, wie sie mit mehr als einem Quirl pro Kanal fertig wird. Mein Gehäuse alleine hat schon 6 Propeller.

Dann noch etwas zur Steurung. Ich fände es gut wenn neben einer großen "Wahlscheibe" auch noch 6 kleine Taster (einer pro Kanal) vorhanden wären. So könnte man sehr einfach zw. den einzelnen Lüftern umschalten und müßte sich nicht so weit durch irgendwelche "Menues" hangeln. 

Zur Größe der Steurung: Ich würde auf jeden Fall zu 5.25 Zoll raten, da viele "moderne" Gehäuse schon keine richtigen 3.5 Zoll Schächte mehr haben und man sich mit irgendwelchen Hilfskonstruktionen behelfen müßte.

Schließlich habe ich die Suche nach einer Steurung mit Display aus oben genannten Gründen aufgegeben. Inzwischen arbeitet die ZM-MFC1 Plus (schwarz) in meinem Gehäuse. Bin bis auf das fehlende Display sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.

Ich werde diesen Thread aber auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen. Eventuell schaffst Du ja wozu Hersteller wie NZXT, Zalman und Co nicht fähig sind. 60 € für die Eier legende Wollmichsau, da würde ich bei gefallen zuschlagen.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Michi26206 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

danke für deine nette Antwort.

Das mit den Tastern ist u.u. gar nicht so doof. Das werde ich mir mal genauer überlegen.
Als Gehäuße ist im Moment 1x 5,25" vorgesehen.

Zum  Verlauf des Projekts:

Ich versuche gerade einen neuen Chip zum "laufen" zubringen. Ich hoffe das ich das demnächst hinbekomme.


----------



## Axim (20. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Wenn du n wirklich grosses Display willst solltest du dir vielleicht mal n PSP-Display überlegen.
Das hat gute Farben, die Leuchtkraft ist einstellbar und für 20 Ocken biste mit am Start. Müsstest dir nur halt nen Adapter dafür basteln.


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hört sich echt super an dein Projekt...

Werd ich im Auge behalten....


----------



## Michi26206 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht für euch, es wird sich etwas verzögern da ich ein Projekt vorschieben muss. Da aber einige Parallelen zwischen den Projekten bestehen hoffe ich, dass ich die parallel machen kann.

Ach ja das mit den Temperatursensoren klappt nciht so wich ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Da mus sich mir uach noch was überlegen.


----------



## PotatoHead (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Bitte bleib dran, bin auch sehr daran interessiert.

mfg...


----------



## Michi26206 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Manche denken sich vielleicht hier geht's nicht mehr weiter. Diese muss ich aber leider enttäuschen 

zum Projekt: ich habe in letzter Zeit einige Temperatursensoren ausprobiert. Und jetzt scheint es so als wie wenn ich den richtigen gefunden habe. Allerdings muss ich noch etwas an der Genauigkeit arbeiten.

Wenn es wieder was neues gibt melde ich mich.

Gruß

PS: Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass ich auch ne USB-Version mache.


----------



## MetallSimon (20. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

cool


----------



## meisterraudi (20. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

 super es geht weiter.

Bleib dran....


----------



## Galaxy345 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Jo das gefällt 

Wenn man damit eine Laingpumpe und 6 Lüfter Temperaturabhängig regeln kann ist es so gut wie meins.

Eine USB Version wäre Toll, aber dann bräuchte man auch eine ausgereifte Software.
Oder was ist sonst der Vorteil vom USB ausser der Bedienung ?

Wenn einer der Kanäle 30 Watt hätte wäre schon geil 

E: Ich habe jetzt mal eiskalt ein paar Features vom großen Aquaero hier reinkopiert die ich gerne sehen würde ^^:

- Freie Vergabe von Sensornamen, auch Sonderzeichen möglich
- Einstellbare Korrekturfaktoren zur genauen Justierung der Sensoren

- Drei Regelprogramme zur Regelung nach Temperatursensoren: Lineare, Progressive und Sollwert-Regelung
- Möglichkeit 2 Sensoren einem Lüfter zuzuweisen (z.B. Festplatte 1 und Festplatte 2)

- Aktivierung des Entlüftungsprogramms am aquaero oder über PC-Software
- Einstellbare Leistung der Pumpe

- Version ohne Display??

Das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Ich denke das Meiste müsste aber realisierbar sein


----------



## Kaspar (21. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

wenn es soweit ist hätte ich auch interesse.
und evtl. wenn es nicht zu kompliziert ist 3 varianten ?

- Einsteiger nur das Nötigste
- Profi alles was genannt wurde außer wakü
- Profi + Wakü alles auch die Funktionen für eine wakü halt

Nur ne idee aber auf alle fälle super projekt und bleib dran.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## MetallSimon (21. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

lol hier gibts ja schon viele vorstellungen von dem gerät.
schau erstmal,dass du das möglichst schnell zum laufen kriegst und stell es uns dann mal vor.
wir geben dir dann ratschläge zur verbesserung und/oder erweiterung


----------



## Kaspar (21. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

sind nur ideen ich meine ich hab kein problem wenn es nur eine vers gibt aber
wenn jemand etwas weniger ausgeben will und meint das er sich keine wakü
kaufen will reicht doch auch ne version ohne die features ich würde evtl
sogar mit wakü nehmen weil ich am überlegen bin mir eine zuholen finde nur
das es ******* aussieht aber die temp unterschieden reichen jawohl als
argument.

bis dann


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

wie siehts momentan aus???
wird die dann so wie die hier aussehen??
L'ambition's World


----------



## Michi26206 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Abend zusammen, sry das es etwas gedauert hat.

ja ich schaue das ich das hinbekomme.

@MetallSimon: nein natürlich nicht. wird ne richtige Platine so wie bei den "professionellen" Herstellern halt auch.

Bin gerade dabei diese zu "erstellen".

edit: Ich hätte mal noch ne grundlegende Frage: Wie ist euch die Steuerung lieber? Über Taster (mein Favourit) oder über einen Encoder/"Drehrad" (habe ne Zeit damit rumgespielt ist nciht so das wahre)?


----------



## exa (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ein drehrad ist einfacher bedienbar, einfach intuitiv...

mit tastern kann man besser sofortzugriffe regeln...


----------



## Michi26206 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

dann würde es deiner Meinung nach also ne Kombo aus beidem machen?

Fände ich nicht ganz schlecht


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

also ich bin für taster.die kann man schneller und besser bedienen.


----------



## Michi26206 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

gut was sagen die anderen?

Nächstes Problem: Die 4Pin Molex sind nur bis 6,5 A zugelassen da wir bei 180W aber 15A haben brauchen wir mindestens 3. Etwas "unschön" oder? Hätte wer ne alternative Anschlussmöglichkeit? Evtl. 1x PCI-Express Stecker 8pol. (mein Favorit) oder 2x PCI-Express Stecker 6pol. oder 1x PCI-Express Stecker 6pol. + 1x 4Pin Molex. Wer mit den Bezeichnungen nichts anfangen kann: klick

Gruß

edit: Ich habe jetzt noch senkrechte 4pin Molex gefunden welche für 10A ausgelegt sind. D.h. es wären 2 nötig. Die stehen dan allerdings von der Platine weg und sind nicht so schön angebracht wie bei den Laufwerken.

edit: 2 ich werde jetzt den 8pol PCI-Express verwenden


----------



## Michi26206 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

würde es euch stören, wenn wir gleich auf Display und Taster verzichten würden und die Lüftersteuerung via. USB anbinden? Vom Preis dürfte nicht viel um sein. Und dann hätten wir auch nicht das Problem, dass beim ein oder anderen die Displaybeleuchtung farblich nicht passt.

Ich hab mal einen Temperatursensor machen lassen. Werde nacher n Bild hochladen.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ne also ohne display is auch ne gute idee.
immer her mit den bildern ich will was sehen
achja und wenn das ganze über usb läuft,dann kann man doch dann sicher noch zusätzlich ein lcd anbringen,was dann einfach die daten azeigt oder??(ich hab mir letztens das hier gekauft: LCD-Modul WINTEK WD-C2704M-1HNN :: Pollin Electronic GmbH )


----------



## Michi26206 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Ja das mit dem LCD wäre evtl. machbar.

Hier das Bild:


----------



## Michi26206 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

So. Ne kleine Info: Schaltplan ist jetzt fertig. Prototyp werde ich demnächst bestellen. Melde mich dann mit Bildern des Prototyps 

Wenn Anmerkungen da sind immer her damit.

aktueller Stand: 6 Kanäle a 30W (Pumpe anschließbar) USB - kein LCD/Taster


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

gibts mal wieder ein update??


----------



## Ryokage (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Moin, bin grad auf das hier gestoßen und muss sagen interessantes Projekt. Auch wenn ich es nicht ganz so gut finde das der LCD letztendlich verschwunden ist. Wie soll jetzt eigentlich die Ansteuerung erfolgen. USB kenn ich, mhmm, kann mir da jetzt trotzdem nix drunter vorstellen, also per extern angeschlossender Steuerung oder wie? Wär nett wenn mir das mal jemand erläutert.
Wenn es dann auch irgendwann mal wieder was zu lesen gibt und mir das Ergebniss gefällt hätte ich vielleicht auch Interesse an einem Gerät.


----------



## cid-baba (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

@ ryokage: ich denke mal er meint die inneren usb-ports (diese 5pins, meist unten am mainboard gedoppelt als 2 x 5) an denen man auch frontusb, cardreader usw. anschließt.

@michi: soll die "bediensoftware" für die steuerung eigentlich open werden, oder willst du das für dich behalten? wie stehts mit linux-kompatibilität?


----------



## Michi26206 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo @ all,

zur Zeit Suche ich einen Lieferant für die Poweranschlüsse dann werde ich testweiße mal ne Platiene machen. 

ja die Steuerung wird an den internen USB angeschlossen. Das Display hast dann auf dem Desktop. Soll so Art Widgets geben. Des weiteren ist ne Unterstützung für die G15 geplant. Außerdem wurde, glaub ich, auch schonmal eingebracht das man ein LC-Display als Erweiterung realisieren könnte.

Über die Software habe ich mir noch nicht allzu viele Gedanken gemacht. Allerdings kenn ich mich mit Linuxprogrammierung nicht aus. Aber evtl. erklärt sich ja wer bereit diesen Teil zu übernehmen. Vorrausgesetzt es gibt nen Linuxtreiber für den geplanten USB-Controller.


----------



## Ryokage (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Mhmm, ok, extern am Gehäuse hätte mir besser gefallen, dann kann man z.B. auch regeln ohne ein Game oder einen Film zu erst minimieren zu müssen. Aber mal sehen was du draus machst, vielelicht überzeugt es mich ja noch.


----------



## Michi26206 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

ja wiegesagt evtl. gibts das ja zur optionalen erweiterung 

habe heute ne E-Mail bekommen. Die Stecker haben 4 Wochen Lieferzeit. Dauert also noch etwas.


----------



## Michi26206 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo Leute 

da demnächst wohl die PCIe 8-Pin Stecker kommen möchte ich mal fragen wie deren Anschlüsse bei euch aussehen. Da meiner anders aussieht wie der, den ich im Modding-FAQ gefunden habe. Trotz googeln hab ich auch keine (noch) Spezifikation gefunden.

Meiner sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schreibt mir einfach kurz ob er bei euch auch so aussieht. Wenn wer nen Link zu ner Spezifikation hat immer her damit 

Gruß


----------



## Markusretz (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo

Schau mal hier nach: All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors

Ob dies allerdings die offizielle Form der Stecker ist weis ich auch nicht genau.


----------



## Michi26206 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

danke dir. Von der Belegung ist meiner gleich. Ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht 

Sonst noch wer was?

Gruß


----------



## Michi26206 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo Leute,
lang ist's her 

Heute sind endlich die PCIe Buchsen gekommen. Wird allerdings noch etwas dauern bis ich wieder dazu komme. Melde mich dann.

Gruß


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Wie sieht es denn im Momment aus?Haste mal wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Michi26206 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo zusammen,

bitte entschuldigt die lange Wartezeit. Aber ich bin nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Zeit mäßig geht's bei mir im Moment etwas drunter und drüber. Ich hoffe zwar, dass das ganze noch was wird aber im Moment sieht es so aus das sich das ganze noch ziemlich zieht.

Das nächste Problem ist dann, dass einige meiner Interessenten abgesprungen sind, zwar nicht wegen der Wartezeit, sondern weil sie auf Laptop etc. umgestellt haben. 

Gruß


----------



## Blauschwein (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Ich melde mich hiermit als Interessent!

Die Abkehr vom LCD stört mich überhaupt nicht, wenn die Oberfläche im OS übersichtlich, schlicht und gut einstellbar ist. 

Du bekommst von mir, genauso wie dein gesamtes Projekt ein fettes :

Saaaaaahne!

Wenns weitergeht und mich das Endergebnis überzeugt bin ich definitiv Käufer.

Der angepeilte Preisbereich von 60€ ist bei der Austattung absolut super.

Ich würde mich ja gerne irgendwie an dem Projekt beteiligen und helfen, nur wüsste ich nicht wie, elektronisch habe ich nur ansatzweise n Plan.

Mach umbedingt weiter, der Thread ist abonniert!


----------



## Michi26206 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Blauschwein angefragt hat, ob das Projekt gestorben ist, wollte ich schnell mitteilen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist, ihr euch aber euch noch einige Zeit gedulden müsst, bis es weiter geht. 

Gruß Michi


----------



## OpamitKruecke (12. August 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hätte auch interesse grundsätzlich


----------



## maGic (12. August 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

hallo

super was ihr mit lüftersteuerung geplant hat.

Ich habe eine einfache aber leistungsfähige lüftersteuerung gebaut.

PWM_regler mit PIC 16F84, inkl. Leistungtransistor. Regelt mit zu heiße Transistor Delta FFB1212EHE. Hitzeentwicklung liegt an zu geringe Stromverstärkung von Endtransistor.

Hier Link zur meine PWM Regler: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...aum-messung-von-pwm-regler-2.html#post2103845


----------



## Michi26206 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Tag zusammen,
habe ja schon ewig nichts mehr von mir hören lassen. Da ich aktuell mit der Lüftersteuerung von meinem neuen Gigabyte Board nicht zufrieden bin, wird sich in geraumer Zeit sehr wahrscheinlich wieder etwas in Richtung Lüftersteuerung tun. Ich halte eich auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden.

Gruß


----------



## seth0487 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Und wie schauts aus...?


----------



## Michi26206 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hi,

ne quick & dirty Schaltung aufm Steckbrett hab ich schon. Hab aber schon damit angefangen, mir nen Layout für Lochraster zu schaffen. Melde mich wenn ich´s soweit habe.

Gruß


----------



## seth0487 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Das ist schön zu hören!


----------



## Michi26206 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

so leute. das Projekt liegt ma wieder auf Eis. Ich komm einfach nicht dazu. Sorry


----------



## Michi26206 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Hallo Leute,

das warten hat (vielleicht)  ein Ende. Die angesprochenen Projekte sind vorerst abgeschlossen!! => Es kann mit der Lüftersteuerung losgehen.

Hier nochmal die geplanten Hardware Features von meiner Seite (was "eingebaut" wird hängt von der Machbarkeit ab, "Software-Sachen" stelle ich für das erste zurück. Wenn allerdings wer Ideen hat nur her damit.):

Platzbedarf: 1x 5,25" Schacht
Warnton bei zu hoher Temparatur/ niedriger Drehzahl
Drehzahlmessung
6 Kanäle??? 
externe Temperatursensoren

Jetzt habe ich auch noch ein paar Fragen an euch:


Wie viele Kanäle?
Wie viele externe Temperatursensoren?
Einen Temperatursensor direkt auf der Steuerung?
"Hoch-Leistungs Kanal" für WaKü Pumpe?

Wenn jemandem was einfällt was er sich zusätzlich Wünsch, ebenfalls Raus damit. Ich bin gerne zu Kompromissen/Diskussionen bereit.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Es geht weiter

Kanäle würden glaube ich 4(mir zumindest) reichen. Die dann halt mit genügend Ampere um auch 2 Lüfter mit entsprechendem Adapter zu versorgen. So, dass man insgesamt 8 Lüter jeweils paarweise steuern kann, bei Bedarf.
Externe Temperatursensoren würde ich 2 oder 3 machen.
Ein "Hoch-Leistungs Kanal" könnte man vlt. durch eine Zusatzplatine zur Verfügung stellen sozusagen als Erweiterung.Ähnlich wie Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine Bausatz fr aquro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine Bausatz fr aquaero und aquastream XT 52136
Ansonsten eventuell noch Anschlüsse für LEDs(vlt. sogar für RGB-LEDs mit PWM, wenns nicht zu aufwendig ist.)


----------



## Timmynator (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob eine Zusatzplatine das ganze nicht noch weiter verkompliziert. Der Hochleistungskanal kann doch auch einfach als normaler Kanal fungieren, wenn er nicht durch eine Pumpe o.ä. ausgelastet wird. Wenn man mal von vier Kanälen ausgeht, könnte mal also 3+1 auf derselben Platine machen, wobei einer eben im Zweifelsfall stärker belastet werden kann. Trotzdem würde ich mich auch dafür aussprechen, die Kanäle so belastbar zu machen, dass sie nicht bereits mit einem (stärkeren) Lüfter überfordert sind. Ich bin jedenfalls über die 20W pro Kanal an meiner Sunbeam Rheobus sehr glücklich


----------



## Michi26206 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Der Hochleistungskanal kann doch auch einfach als normaler Kanal fungieren,... Wenn man mal von vier Kanälen ausgeht, könnte mal also 3+1 auf derselben Platine machen, wobei einer eben im Zweifelsfall stärker belastet werden kann.


so hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt.



Timmynator schrieb:


> ...würde ich mich auch dafür aussprechen, die Kanäle so belastbar zu machen, dass sie nicht bereits mit einem (stärkeren) Lüfter überfordert sind. Ich bin jedenfalls über die 20W pro Kanal an meiner ...


ja das hätte ich auch vorgesehen, allerdings dachte ich eher an 12W oder so. Was meint ihr welche Leistung pro Kanal und für den Hochleistungskanal vorgesehen werden sollten? Wie wichtig ist euch hierbei der maximale Regelbereich? Bekanntlich sind ja nicht die ganzen 12V am Ausgang. Je nach (Schaltungs-)Aufwand können die aber relativ gut erreicht werden.


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Darf ich mich mal einklinken?:

Habe in meinem Gehäuse noch einen Frontlüfter mit einem 4 pin Stecker (keine Ahnung wie das richtig heisst,es ist so einer den z.b. auch optische IDE Laufwerke und so haben), wenn ich den aber so anscjliesse dreht der volle Pulle. Auf meinem Mainboard habe ich aber noch Lüfteranschlüsse frei... gibts Adapter? Kann mir mal einer welche verlinken? Habe Null Ahnung von sowas.... THX


----------



## Michi26206 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

das ist ja mal Off-Topic vom Feinsten!

ich denke du suchst sowas: klick? Mach doch das nächste Mal bitte nen eigenen Thread auf.

@MetallSimon: wie hast du dir dann die Steuerung der LEDs vorgestellt? Relativ offen gehalten oder feste Abläufe?


----------



## Michi26206 (31. Mai 2011)

keiner ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

Das man die LED halt über PWM dimmen kann, wenns nicht zu kompliziert ist. Wie sieht denn der Momentane Status aus? Gibts schon einen funktionierenden Prototyp?


----------



## Michi26206 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die (fast) perfekte Lüftersteuerung - TMPC1-LCD*

meinte mehr dieses Thema 


Michi26206 schrieb:


> ja das hätte ich auch vorgesehen, allerdings dachte ich eher an 12W oder so. Was meint ihr welche Leistung pro Kanal und für den Hochleistungskanal vorgesehen werden sollten? Wie wichtig ist euch hierbei der maximale Regelbereich? Bekanntlich sind ja nicht die ganzen 12V am Ausgang. Je nach (Schaltungs-)Aufwand können die aber relativ gut erreicht werden.


PWM für LEDs kann ich ja mal im Prototyp vorsehen.
aktueller Status: Schaltplan so weit mal gezeichnet, am Layout bin ich dran


----------

